# Klein Quantum going up for sale on eBay!!!



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

I just wanted to give a heads up to anyone looking for a classic Klein. I bought this on eBay for my brother in law last year hoping that he would start riding with me. The frameset is in really great shape and has obviously been ridden very little before we got it. My bro in law has ridden it twice since he got it and he just moved to New Orleans and left it here. So, I parted it out to build up my Serotta Club Special and will be selling the frameset with a couple extra parts.

It has a 59cm center to center seat tube and top tube with a 64cm center to top seat tube. It will come with the bottom bracket and I am going to include a plain quill stem and some road bars. If the winner wants the wheelset pictured, I would include them very cheaply. This Klein was probably built in the mid to late 80's and has 126mm drop outs so it would suit a single speed, fixie, or 7 speed build. As an FYI, it has a badly "brinneled?" Shimano 600 headset (where it indexes dead center) so the new owner will likely want to replace the races or entire headset.

If anyone is interested let me know.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

and I have a 56cm blue quantum race for sale


----------



## F.P. (Jul 26, 2005)

*What did you get for it?*

I have a Quantum from the same era with full 600 8 speed STI, newer ultegra hubs on open pros, all black, all good. It's a 57 and I will be putting it on Craigslist in the SF Bay Area. What would be a fair asking price? The local Klein dealer says $750 and I would be VERY happy with that...


----------

